# Weber



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I went up on Veterns day with my cousin and we fished pretty much all day long. It wasn't good until it got warm, probably between 1-4pm were the best. I caught a really nice brown and would be willing to post a pic if someone can send me a message and explain how to post pictures. I caught all my fish on a hares ear, but my cousin was having some success using a #14-#12 parchute adams catching rainbows. I was surprised that he was catching them on such big flies. Happy fishing and Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

First off, welcome to the forum! Good job on the Weber , I have been hitting that up alot lately in all dif. areas and having good success as well. Ill pm you with how to post a pic. so we can see that nice brown!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job on the Veteran's Day trip.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We all love our fish porn here, so we will all be waiting for some from you!


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, I sent you a PM yesterday not long after you started this thread, and I still don't see any pictures which tells me my directions probably sucked. I'm not surprised, I can barely get pictures to work myself! Anyway, just email them to somebody if nothing else works, and they'll figure it out. Great job on the fish, and we hope to hear a lot more reports from you in the future.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I am embarrassed  , that was really easy to do. I hope it works. I did modify the picture a big in paint in an attempt to keep the location somewhat secret, as I have noticed that some like to announce location (right LOAH). If you do recognize the spot, first of all dang, how the heck did you recognize it, and second if you could keep is quiet I would be appreciative. It is not a secret location, there are always fishermen around, I just like this particular spot a lot. Thanks for sending me the pm’s, I’ll try and be wiser in the future.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow! That's a great brown! Good job.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Man, that is a nice looking fish!!! I have no idea where you were, but I wish I did! Thanks for posting it up, we look forward to more in the future.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Now you got it Fish Porn = Friends.....


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

I would also like some help attaching photos if there is someone out there that has a minute to help me out. I tried to do an attachment, but it's saying my pictures have too many pixels or megabytes or some other thing that I don't understand. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fishspook said:


> I would also like some help attaching photos if there is someone out there that has a minute to help me out. I tried to do an attachment, but it's saying my pictures have too many pixels or megabytes or some other thing that I don't understand. Any ideas would be appreciated.


I am clueless with this as well but go to photobucket.com get a free account and upload the photos from your computer. Then you can resize them to the web size and copy the IMG code an paste it right into your post. Good luck!


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

That would probably work out nicely, but I'm at work. Here at work our IT people have web paranoia and they've sonicwalled just about everything including photobucket.com. Maybe I'm a lost cause; thanks for trying anyway.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Maybe Picasa from the google site will open for you.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

Nevermind; I think I figured it out. Hopefully this works. 
[attachment=0:c3hcoha8]11-2-07.jpg[/attachment:c3hcoha8]


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

You got er to work!!! That's a nice brown you got there too. Where'd you get er and when? What where you using?


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

I got that one a couple of weeks ago on my favorite little northern Utah stream. She came up on a Blue Wing Olive.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice brown... BWO good cold weather fly...


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Mine's Bigger :lol:


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

That's right, you caught a great fish; however I think mine is bigger when compared to the size of river that I caught it in. Anyway does size really matter? :roll: Sorry for taking over your thread...


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice lookin fish Guns and Flies. Thats a beauty of a brown! I hope to find one of them up there this weekend fishing. Fishspook thats a good lookin fish as well. Glad you figured how to post it.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree, size does not matter when your out having fun. That is an excellent fish my friend!!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is a little stream I like to fish.










(I hope these photos work, I'm still learning)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pic's look good !!! The only problem here is...Secret Spots are not allowed on this forum !!! :evil: ...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   

Good job Man !!! Keep the pic's coming and Orvis1 will probably put you on his Christmas list.. :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like a great place to fish.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

J-bass said:


> You got er to work!!! That's a nice brown you got there too. Where'd you get er and when? What where you using?


Yeah...no kidding...  ...we need exact locations !!!! Time of day, moon phase, temp. and 'soak time'..... :mrgreen:

A couple of nice fish in this thread....good going !!!! Both you guy's !!..


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I am trying to make this picture my avatar, but for some reason photobucket is not wanting to size it small enough....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here. I resized it for you. Just put your mouse on this image and right click your mouse. On the little menu that appears, click "save image as" and save it to your pc. Then you can just make it your avatar by clicking "browse" in your User control panel under the "profile" tab and then under "edit avatar". Find the file, it's now the proper size, and hit submit.

Enjoy your trophy squirrel avatar.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks LOAH, You ROCK! :wink:


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

Man, I still can't see any of the gosh darn photobucket pictures that are posted here. I'm getting robbed out of half of orvis's fish porn.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yummy fish porn!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Every time you say "fish porn", I get disturbing images in my head involving carp. Make it stop! MAKE IT STOP!!!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Stop Drooling Orvis JK :lol: :lol:


----------

